# LG Productions Car Show - Lemoore, CA



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

DOWNLOAD ENTRY FORM AT:
WWW.LGPRODUCTIONS.NET


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

car hopp?????????????????????????????


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

AFTER THE CLUB'S SET UP ON SATURDAY......JUST US SATURDAY NIGHT FOR OUR 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY........


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

fuck lg


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483880


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 13 2009, 12:24 PM~14458337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 13 2009, 11:16 AM~14457596
> *fuck lg
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 01:51 PM~14459338
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 08:52 PM~14464242
> *:0
> *


 3 shows on this day, and they are close together!!! hno: hno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 14 2009, 01:28 PM~14471128
> *3 shows on this day, and they are close together!!! hno:  hno:
> *


ONLY ONE GOOD TO GO TO!     
THE ONE WITH THE SHADE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:43 AM~14480223
> *ONLY ONE GOOD TO GO TO!
> THE ONE WITH THE SHADE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 14 2009, 02:28 PM~14471128
> *3 shows on this day, and they are close together!!! hno:  hno:
> *



3 shows i wish each of them were on different dates or at least one of these be on a saturday sept 5.


either way my club has said we will be at each of them a few here and there to support all three events.


ATOMIC


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:43 AM~14480223
> *ONLY ONE GOOD TO GO TO!
> THE ONE WITH THE SHADE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wheres that?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 15 2009, 07:24 PM~14487186
> *wheres that?
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 16 2009, 10:58 AM~14492892
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

40 is to much for a bike


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:43 AM~14480223
> *ONLY ONE GOOD TO GO TO!
> THE ONE WITH THE SHADE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 WOODWARD


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

LG LEMOORE WOODWARD PARK FRESNO WHATS THE THIRD?


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 21 2009, 06:41 PM~14543039
> *LG LEMOORE  WOODWARD PARK FRESNO WHATS THE THIRD?
> *


Browns movement car club Delano Ca 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14543004
> *X2 WOODWARD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 22 2009, 09:32 AM~14548607
> *Browns movement car club Delano Ca
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 22 2009, 08:19 PM~14555233
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:yes: 
Browns movement car club Delano Ca 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:




:twak: FUCK LG! :guns:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 21 2009, 05:29 PM~14542384
> *40 is to much for a bike
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 22 2009, 11:10 PM~14557142
> *:yes:
> Browns movement car club Delano Ca
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Jul 22 2009, 09:32 AM~14548607
> *Browns movement car club Delano Ca
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 22 2009, 11:10 PM~14557142
> *:yes:
> Browns movement car club Delano Ca
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 23 2009, 07:02 PM~14564913
> *      :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2009, 07:04 PM~14564929
> *:0
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 23 2009, 07:06 PM~14564955
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


wuts up homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 22 2009, 11:10 PM~14557142
> *:yes:
> Browns movement car club Delano Ca
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2009, 09:26 AM~14569464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 24 2009, 07:41 PM~14575190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 24 2009, 07:41 PM~14575190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jul 29 2009, 09:07 PM~14622618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 24 2009, 06:41 PM~14575190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2009, 09:58 PM~14623240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 03:31 AM~14624753
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jul 30 2009, 07:15 PM~14632341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 2 2009, 09:28 PM~14656092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.lgproductions.net/entryform.html


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:barf: LG


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE IN FULL AFFECT!
SHYT WONT MISS THYS SHOW! THYS IZ MY BDAY WEEKEND LOL


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 11 2009, 10:20 PM~14743074
> *:barf:  LG
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fuck LG We'll be in Delano! :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559+Aug 11 2009, 10:47 PM~14743738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ATLEAST THE DELANO AND FRESNO SHOW ARE BENEFITING SOMETHING. UNLIKE LARRYS POCKETS.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 18 2009, 10:21 PM~14812609
> *GO TO FRESNO INSTEAD THE HEATWAVE SHOW AT WOODWARD PARK.
> ATLEAST THE DELANO AND FRESNO SHOW ARE BENEFITING SOMETHING. UNLIKE LARRYS POCKETS.
> *


Heatwave got cancelled


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 19 2009, 08:27 AM~14815481
> *Heatwave got cancelled
> *



ID RATHER SPEND THE GAS MONEY TO GO TO DELANO THAN GO TO LG. HIS PEOPLE SKILLS SUCK, HAS NO RESPECT FOR THE PEOPLE THAT MAKE HIS SHOWS.

**** I KNOW YOU CAN READ THIS LARRY** QUIT MAKING PERSONAL PHONE CALLS TO GET PEOPLE TO GO TO YOUR SHOWS!!!!*


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 19 2009, 09:47 AM~14815731
> *ID RATHER SPEND THE GAS MONEY TO GO TO DELANO THAN GO TO LG. HIS PEOPLE SKILLS SUCK, HAS NO RESPECT FOR THE PEOPLE THAT MAKE HIS SHOWS.
> 
> *** I KNOW YOU CAN READ THIS LARRY** QUIT MAKING PERSONAL PHONE CALLS TO GET PEOPLE TO GO TO YOUR SHOWS!!!!
> *


very true ,he made his bed :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 19 2009, 09:33 AM~14816227
> *very true ,he made his bed  :angry:
> *


I USE THAT SAYING ALOT. "YOU'VE MADE YOUR BED, NOW YOU GOTTA LAY IN IT"


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 19 2009, 09:47 AM~14815731
> *ID RATHER SPEND THE GAS MONEY TO GO TO DELANO THAN GO TO LG. HIS PEOPLE SKILLS SUCK, HAS NO RESPECT FOR THE PEOPLE THAT MAKE HIS SHOWS.
> 
> *** I KNOW YOU CAN READ THIS LARRY** QUIT MAKING PERSONAL PHONE CALLS TO GET PEOPLE TO GO TO YOUR SHOWS!!!!
> *


Whos throwing the Delano show? I think i saw a flyer for that one


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 19 2009, 11:46 AM~14817737
> *Whos throwing the Delano show? I think i saw a flyer for that one
> *



think browns movement. its a benefit show so id rather support their cause than larrys pockets!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 19 2009, 01:07 PM~14817944
> *think browns movement. its a benefit show so id rather support their cause than larrys pockets!!!
> *


very true :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

* *


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

HOW OLD ARE YOU GUYS ? SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS.

PEOPLE HAVE CHOICES....MAKE YOURS AND MOVE ON. LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO WASTE 

ENERGY ON NEGATIVE RAP. ITS NOT GOOD FOR THE SOUL......

I HOPE EVERY ONE HAS A GOOD SHOW, SO THE CHICANADA, OUR GENTE SHINE

AND ALL ENDS IN A POSITIVE NOTE AND WERE ALL AROUND TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.

WHICH WILL MAKE IT 34 FOR YEARS FOR ME IN THE BUSINESS AND ALONG THE WAY 

HAVING STARTED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, GO-LO ENTERTAINMENT , MECHA CENTRAL, AND WAS

THE FIRST INDIVIDUAL TO HAVE CAR SHOWS AT SOLEDAD PRISON, CHINO PRISON, 

FRONTERA PRISON, Y. T. S. YOUTH AUTHORITY IN ONTERIO, AND DEWITT NELSON TRAINING 

CENTER IN STOCKTON . YEAH AND THAT WAS ALL DONATED TIME AND MONEY. 

BUT I AM SURE YOU GUYS HAVE DONE ALOT MORE FOR THE LA RAZA AND THATS GOOD.

DON'T KICK A CARNAL AROUND WHEN HE'S DOWN, GIVE HIM POSITIVE FEED BACK.

AND REMEMBER , DON'T LET NO ONE GET YOU DOWN ON THE CHISME LINE.

LATER .OFFICE NUMBER 831-636-0301 FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO STILL DEAL DIRECTLY

WITH PEOPLE....VIVA LA RAZA Y SI SE PRUEDE.....TAKE CARE EL LARRY 

FOLKS.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 12:17 PM~14839947
> * HOW OLD ARE YOU GUYS ? SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS.
> 
> PEOPLE HAVE CHOICES....MAKE YOURS AND MOVE ON. LIFE IS TOO  SHORT TO WASTE
> ...


DONT WORRY BROTHER.. 

ROLLERZ ONLY CC WILL BE THERE IN FULL AFFECT! 1 LUV


LIL VIC


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 12:17 PM~14839947
> * HOW OLD ARE YOU GUYS ? SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS.
> 
> PEOPLE HAVE CHOICES....MAKE YOURS AND MOVE ON. LIFE IS TOO  SHORT TO WASTE
> ...


CHOICES ARE GOOD! THE GAME SHOULD GET A GOOD CROWD :biggrin: 
MY RIDES DOWN RIGHT NOW. SO I AINT GOING TO EITHER :uh: 
VIVA LA RAZA!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 19 2009, 10:33 AM~14816227
> *very true ,he made his bed  :angry:
> *


 hno:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=483880&st=180


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 11:17 AM~14839947
> * HOW OLD ARE YOU GUYS ? SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS.
> 
> PEOPLE HAVE CHOICES....MAKE YOURS AND MOVE ON. LIFE IS TOO  SHORT TO WASTE
> ...


Your words are very true....I remember going with my dad and uncles when they used to have shows at the Dewitt center...Good Memories.....Will be at your show for sure...peace


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 19 2009, 09:47 AM~14815731
> *ID RATHER SPEND THE GAS MONEY TO GO TO DELANO THAN GO TO LG. HIS PEOPLE SKILLS SUCK, HAS NO RESPECT FOR THE PEOPLE THAT MAKE HIS SHOWS.
> 
> *** I KNOW YOU CAN READ THIS LARRY** QUIT MAKING PERSONAL PHONE CALLS TO GET PEOPLE TO GO TO YOUR SHOWS!!!!
> *


first you say his people skills suck then you say hes calling people him self to go to his shows, makes no scence to me i think if hes calling people personally thats good skills to me..ive always had a good time at l.g shows,,i wisk i could make it to both shows. witch i might ,but either way i'll be having fun..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Aug 23 2009, 07:53 PM~14859086
> *first you say his people skills suck then you say hes calling people him self to go to his shows, makes no scence to me i think if hes calling people personally thats good skills to me..ive always had a good time at l.g shows,,i wisk i could make it to both shows. witch i might ,but either way i'll be having fun..
> *



LARRYS SHOWS AINT WHAT THEY USE TO BE, IM SPEAKING FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WHEN I USE TO GO TO HIS SHOWS WITH MY CAR. JUST LOOK AT HOW MANY PEOPLE TALK SHIT ABOUT HIM. HIS SHOWS WERE ALWAYS GOOD. ITS THE WAY HE TREATS SOME PEOPLE AND LACK OF RESPECT TO SOME. WHEN MY CAR IS DONE IT WILL NOT SHOW AT A LG SHOW. NO BIGGIE TO ME OR HIM I KNOW HES NOT MISSING MY $35. THERES HUNDREDS OF OTHERS WHO WILL SUPPORT HIM.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 23 2009, 09:40 PM~14859787
> *LARRYS SHOWS AINT WHAT THEY USE TO BE, IM SPEAKING FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WHEN I USE TO GO TO HIS SHOWS WITH MY CAR. JUST LOOK AT HOW MANY PEOPLE TALK SHIT ABOUT HIM. HIS SHOWS WERE ALWAYS GOOD. ITS THE WAY HE TREATS SOME PEOPLE AND LACK OF RESPECT TO SOME. WHEN MY CAR IS DONE IT WILL NOT SHOW AT A LG SHOW. NO BIGGIE TO ME OR HIM I KNOW HES NOT MISSING MY $35. THERES HUNDREDS OF OTHERS WHO WILL SUPPORT HIM.
> *



:yes:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

First off, all the people that talk shit that I have counted on this chisme line

are the same ones , over & over again saying the same thing for the past year. And people

can see that for themselves. Then, day of my show, a couple of them enter their cars , as caught on 

film. But we don't hassle them because were above that. And thats why I posted my phone number.

But I have yet to receive a call. In term of the shows, the quality of the vehicles entering has gone 

up and next year the Hop will be back. I just did away with it because we would post the rules, after 

consulting with some of the top competitors, print the cash prizes, and at the end of the daya few of 

the hoppers would bitch, and bitch about the rules, money ect. as if they were a secret......So, after 

a couple of years of this behavior from a few, I decided it wasn't worth it. You see we have to 

take out extra insurance, hire more security and staff , rent more area and

take a risk on injury.

But this coming year, I will try again in hopes that those few individuals are no longer in the game

or CHOOSE not to compete. We'll see.

And as far as me or my staff members being disrespectful , if you have an apology coming 

give us a call, cause those are not our intentions and in dealing with thousands of people

in a 12 hour period , being human sometimes people might slip . But then there are those 

individuals who want to bend the show rules, hop the cars in the buildings or want special

privileges above the rest.

Anyway, this will be my last response to this subject, because I am going to take my own advise

and move on from this negative subject....Solution, give us a call if an apology is in order.

Other wise good luck in life and stay cool.

ARATO EL LARRY


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

LARRYS A COOL VATO AND BEEN AROUND A LONG TIME. A LOT OF OTHER SHOW PROMOTERS BAIL OUT AND JUMP SHIP TO START NEW STUFF OR FOLLOW THE NEW TRENDS. HE'S STAYED TRUE TO THE RAZA AND LOWRIDERS. PLUS HIS SHOWS ARE ALWAYS THE MOST FOR YOUR MONEY. GO TO SOME HOT ROD/GOODGUYS CAR SHOW AND SEE HOW MUCH MONEY YOU SPEND AND WHAT KIND OF TROPHY YOU GET OR WHAT KIND OF ENTERTAINMENT THERE IS. NO COMPARISON. HOPEFULLY WE CAN SUPPORT HIM ENOUGH SO THAT HE WILL KEEP BRING US FIRME SHOWS IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i dealt with alot of promoters in my 13 years of going to shows, and 4 years of promoting them, and i must say larry is one the realist, some people might not like his shows, just like some dont like mine, but its them same shady ass cats that still come even though they talk hella shit. That always makes me laugh, when i see a guy roll in, that talked mad shit, but still we are proffesional and choose not to call him out on it, which we could stoop down to a lower level and make a clown out the guy. But larry has started a new revolution in lowriding, he has had a hand in building our whole show circuit, and has a hand in helping our game grow, a shady promoter would not have been around this long. I think its everyones choice wether they want to go to a show or not.But the bullshit everyone be talking here on layitlow, they need to save that energy, and turn it into something positive you dont want to go to a lg show then more power to you, but keep that shit to yourself, just like someone said earlier, he aint missing your 35 because the show will still be packed. I get over 200 entries in my small show i do once a year, and there is always one complainer, but you know what, there is 98 percent happy people, i had a guy this last time, that was mad we didnt have his class, dam over 80 classes and we didnt have his, but it was not advertised on the flyer, and he was like yes it was, so i got a flyer and showed, him and he felt stupid, but to make it right and put a smile on his face, i started the class right there, and gave him a trophy, since we had some left. Larry is the same way, he tries to make things right, now if you let him he will, if you dont then thats your bad, 

Good luck on the show larry, my car is down, but i will come support, if we didnt have any local shows to go to, what would we do, wait all year for lowrider super show, shit a few years from now we might not even have that, then what, you be waiting for a LG show. good luck larry and keep on doing what you doing, for every one hater you have 100 people that support you, to the haters get a life, and to the guys to like to show, good luck at the show. 

Its negative energy that makes cops cancel our shows, and makes cities ban us, so lets stop all this negative shit, and think positive and if you cant say nothing nice, shut the fuck up.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 25 2009, 04:38 PM~14879176
> *i dealt with alot of promoters in my 13 years of going to shows, and 4 years of promoting them, and i must say larry is one the realist, some people might not like his shows, just like some dont like mine, but its them same shady ass cats that still come even though they talk hella shit. That always makes me laugh, when i see a guy roll in, that talked mad shit, but still we are proffesional and choose not to call him out on it, which we could stoop down to a lower level and make a clown out the guy. But larry has started a new revolution in lowriding, he has had a hand in building our whole show circuit, and has a hand in helping our game grow, a shady promoter would not have been around this long. I think its everyones choice wether they want to go to a show or not.But the bullshit everyone be talking here on layitlow, they need to save that energy, and turn it into something positive you dont want to go to a lg show then more power to you, but keep that shit to yourself, just like someone said earlier, he aint missing your 35 because the show will still be packed. I get over 200 entries in my small show i do once a year, and there is always one complainer, but you know what, there is 98 percent happy people, i had a guy this last time, that was mad we didnt have his class, dam over 80 classes and we didnt have his, but it was not advertised on the flyer, and he was like yes it was, so i got a flyer and showed, him and he felt stupid, but to make it right and put a smile on his face, i started the class right there, and gave him a trophy, since we had some left. Larry is the same way, he tries to make things right, now if you let him he will, if you dont then thats your bad,
> 
> Good luck on the show larry, my car is down, but i will come support, if we didnt have any local shows to go to, what would we do, wait all year for lowrider super show, shit a few years from now we might not even have that, then what, you be waiting for a LG show. good luck larry and keep on doing what you doing, for every one hater you have 100 people that support you, to the haters get a life, and to the guys to like to show, good luck at the show.
> ...


I HAVE NOTHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ABOUT LG SHOWS ONLY THE MAN HIMSELF. LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY, HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF A PROMOTER STRAIGHT UP THREW HIS HAND IN YOUR FACE AND SAID HE AINT GOT TIME FOR YOU? OR INSTEAD OF MAKING A CLASS RIGHT THEN AND THERE LIKE YOU DID. SAYS BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR? IVE EXPERIENCED A FEW THINGS PERSONALLY AND FRIENDS OF MINE HAVE EXPERIENCED OTHER DISRESPECT. I WOULD HAVE TOOK IT DIFFERENT HAD HE SAID YOU KNOW WHAT LET ME GET BACK TO YOU IN A BIT OR LET ME GET SOMEONE YOU CAN TALK TO.

YEAH I KNOW HOW STRESSFUL IT IS COME DAY OF SHOW AND A MILLION THINGS ARE RUNNING IN YOUR HEAD. BUT I KNOW I WOULD NEVER DISRESPECT LIKE I WAS BY LARRY OR MY FRIENDS FOR THAT MATTER. I DONT NEED TO CALL HIM SO HE CAN APOLOGIZE AFTER BEING TREATED LIKE THAT 4 YEARS IN A ROW. I DECIDED THAT I WOULD NO LONGER ATTEND HIS SHOWS.

GOOD LUCK TO HIM AND HIS SHOWS.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2009, 10:41 PM~14852014
> *hno:
> *


  :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

CENTRAL COAST ROLLERZONLY WILL BE THERE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 25 2009, 05:54 PM~14879348
> *I HAVE NOTHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ABOUT LG SHOWS ONLY THE MAN HIMSELF.  LET ME PUT IT THIS WAY, HOW WOULD YOU FEEL IF A PROMOTER STRAIGHT UP THREW HIS HAND IN YOUR FACE AND SAID HE AINT GOT TIME FOR YOU? OR INSTEAD OF MAKING A CLASS RIGHT THEN AND THERE LIKE YOU DID. SAYS BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR? IVE EXPERIENCED A FEW THINGS PERSONALLY AND FRIENDS OF MINE HAVE EXPERIENCED OTHER DISRESPECT. I WOULD HAVE TOOK IT DIFFERENT HAD HE SAID YOU KNOW WHAT LET ME GET BACK TO YOU IN A BIT OR LET ME GET SOMEONE YOU CAN TALK TO.
> 
> YEAH I KNOW HOW STRESSFUL IT IS COME DAY OF SHOW AND A MILLION THINGS ARE RUNNING IN YOUR HEAD. BUT I KNOW I WOULD NEVER DISRESPECT LIKE I WAS BY LARRY OR MY FRIENDS FOR THAT MATTER. I DONT NEED TO CALL HIM SO HE CAN APOLOGIZE AFTER BEING TREATED LIKE THAT 4 YEARS IN A ROW. I DECIDED THAT I WOULD NO LONGER ATTEND HIS SHOWS.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 25 2009, 05:38 PM~14879176
> *i dealt with alot of promoters in my 13 years of going to shows, and 4 years of promoting them, and i must say larry is one the realist, some people might not like his shows, just like some dont like mine, but its them same shady ass cats that still come even though they talk hella shit. That always makes me laugh, when i see a guy roll in, that talked mad shit, but still we are proffesional and choose not to call him out on it, which we could stoop down to a lower level and make a clown out the guy. But larry has started a new revolution in lowriding, he has had a hand in building our whole show circuit, and has a hand in helping our game grow, a shady promoter would not have been around this long. I think its everyones choice wether they want to go to a show or not.But the bullshit everyone be talking here on layitlow, they need to save that energy, and turn it into something positive you dont want to go to a lg show then more power to you, but keep that shit to yourself, just like someone said earlier, he aint missing your 35 because the show will still be packed. I get over 200 entries in my small show i do once a year, and there is always one complainer, but you know what, there is 98 percent happy people, i had a guy this last time, that was mad we didnt have his class, dam over 80 classes and we didnt have his, but it was not advertised on the flyer, and he was like yes it was, so i got a flyer and showed, him and he felt stupid, but to make it right and put a smile on his face, i started the class right there, and gave him a trophy, since we had some left. Larry is the same way, he tries to make things right, now if you let him he will, if you dont then thats your bad,
> 
> Good luck on the show larry, my car is down, but i will come support, if we didnt have any local shows to go to, what would we do, wait all year for lowrider super show, shit a few years from now we might not even have that, then what, you be waiting for a LG show. good luck larry and keep on doing what you doing, for every one hater you have 100 people that support you, to the haters get a life, and to the guys to like to show, good luck at the show.
> ...


very well put!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Aug 21 2009, 12:17 PM~14839947
> * HOW OLD ARE YOU GUYS ? SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS.
> 
> PEOPLE HAVE CHOICES....MAKE YOURS AND MOVE ON. LIFE IS TOO  SHORT TO WASTE
> ...



"SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS".

Dam it! ! You still remeber high school? :thumbsup: Good memory! :roflmao: :rofl: :yes: 

"VIVA LA RAZA Y SI SE PRUEDE"
Si se p u e d e! GUEY!

Any"GUEY"s Lets see somemore charity work! Is always welcome.... oh yeah and don't be calling no more to go to your shows. some people had enough your charity work. 

Al rato Larry.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Aug 26 2009, 10:56 PM~14894242
> *"SOUND LIKE HIGH SCHOOLERS BACK IN THE DAYS".
> 
> Dam it! ! You still remeber high school?  :thumbsup:  Good memory!  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :yes:
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

brown society will be in the house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

can i get a list of classes


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14929939
> *brown society will be in the house :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what happen to browns movement show..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 30 2009, 07:47 PM~14929939
> *brown society will be in the house :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:nosad: :uh:


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14929939
> *brown society will be in the house :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM IN POSTING CLASSES FOR YOU......BUT ITS LIKE THREE PAGES ....OF FINE PRINT.

SO WE WILL SCANNED .....AND POST BY TOMORROW NOON.....

THANKS 

EL LARRY


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 30 2009, 06:58 PM~14930057
> *can i get a list of classes
> *


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Aug 30 2009, 01:05 PM~14927129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I remember that day! Blvd 64 will be out again soon!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

DAMN THOSE LAST PICS ARE LIKE 9 YEARS OLD. THAT RED WAGON, GREEN CUTTY AND MY MONTE BEEN OUTTA COMMISSION SINCE THAT SHOW.


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, Tons of good pictures......Those were from 'o2

'09's will be just as sweet.... Put them up just in case the owners didn;t take any photos.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTY


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Gotta admit L.G shows are the biggest in the valley. I mean hopefully Streetlow will make it this year. That was a great show. But right now L.G is it. And it is a good show. Hopefully others will come up with a big show here too. Maybe Wego???


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 3 2009, 08:17 AM~14969098
> *Gotta admit L.G shows are the biggest in the valley. I mean hopefully Streetlow will make it this year. That was a great show. But right now L.G is it. And it is a good show. Hopefully others will come up with a big show here too. Maybe Wego???
> *



fairgrounds is about the only place where you can draw north and south together for a big show in fresno. thee individuals was better but i dont know what happen with them. kinda sad to see a good show drop like that.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 30 2009, 09:14 PM~14931021
> *:0 what happen to browns movement show..
> *


ill b there cook


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 3 2009, 06:14 PM~14974486
> *ill b there cook
> *


bringing what caddy :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 3 2009, 09:21 PM~14976425
> *bringing what caddy[/size][/font] :biggrin:
> *


the white one


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

FELIX 96.... DID WHAT YOU ASKED AND PUT UP THE LG PROD. CAR SHOW CLASSES.

YOU SHOULD FIND YOURS AMONG THE FEW..........GET THERE EARLY, OVER 180 PRE-REGISTERED

ENTRIES AND OVER 1,800 TICKETS SOLD AND ITS ONLY FRIDAY.....BUT THATS COOL BECAUSE 

WE CAN FIT ABOUT 5,000 GENTE IN THE PLACE...........GOT SIX CHICAS SIGNED UP FOR THE 

BIKINI CONTEST AND THE AFTER SHOW PARTY WILL BE AT THE SUNSET LOUNGE / DEN NIGHT 

CLUB. STARTS AT 7 P.M. AND GOES TILL 1 A.M. RUMORS HAVE IT ..THE GAME WILL BE IN THE 

PLACE....WHO KNOWS...BUT IT WILL BE PACKED......

ARATO AND EVERONE HAVE A GOOD TIME EN PAZ.....


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2009, 05:26 PM~14974072
> *fairgrounds is about the only place where you can draw north and south together for a big show in fresno. thee individuals was better but i dont know what happen with them. kinda sad to see a good show drop like that.
> *


yea i think the fairgrounds is just to much money and they cant afford it. They do put on a good show. What about Streetlow for next year? Any word??? :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop n sacramento oct 18th go 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Drove out to the Palace today and there are already some rides set up for the big day. I'll be there early. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 1 2009, 05:12 PM~14952044
> *Damn, I remember that day! Blvd 64 will be out again soon!
> *


thats what im talking about


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 5 2009, 03:19 PM~14990658
> *yea i think the fairgrounds is just to much money and they cant afford it. They do put on a good show. What about Streetlow for next year? Any word??? :biggrin:
> *



think antioch is gonna be streetlows supershow this year.


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

heading out to lemoore right now see whats up


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 5 2009, 11:40 PM~14993877
> *think antioch is gonna be streetlows supershow this year.
> *


Think theyll make it next year?


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

went out there last night seen some rollerz cars already on display looks like its going to be a great show!!!!!!!


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## victorp_acs (Dec 30, 2007)

I took the drive up from Bakersfield to Lemoore for the car show. Now I know why the admission price was not posted. I was upset that it cost $25.00 to enter a weak car show that it was. I made a trip down south to the Imperial car show and paid only $10.00. That show had more cars then this one. I cant believe LG Production would allow cars or trucks enter the car show that was just primer and with stock wheels. I don't go to car shows to see car I can see for free in the Walmart parking lots. I know I will not be going to anymore shows put on by LG Productions. I should of went to the car show in Delano.


----------



## victorp_acs (Dec 30, 2007)

I took the drive up from Bakersfield to Lemoore for the car show. Now I know why the admission price was not posted. I was upset that it cost $25.00 to enter a weak car show that it was. I made a trip down south to the Imperial car show and paid only $10.00. That show had more cars then this one. I cant believe LG Production would allow cars or trucks enter the car show that was just primer and with stock wheels. I don't go to car shows to see car I can see for free in the Walmart parking lots. I know I will not be going to anymore shows put on by LG Productions. I should of went to the car show in Delano.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 6 2009, 07:37 PM~14999028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorp_acs_@Sep 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14999576
> *I took the drive up from Bakersfield to Lemoore for the car show. Now I know why the admission price was not posted. I was upset that it cost $25.00 to enter a weak car show that it was. I made a trip down south to the Imperial car show and paid only $10.00. That show had more cars then this one. I cant believe LG Production would allow cars or trucks enter the car show that was just primer and with stock wheels. I don't go to car shows to see car I can see for free in the Walmart parking lots. I know I will not be going to anymore shows put on by LG Productions. I should of went to the car show in Delano.
> *


LOL U COULD OF ASKED 
FOCK LG :angry:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorp_acs_@Sep 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14999582
> *I took the drive up from Bakersfield to Lemoore for the car show. Now I know why the admission price was not posted. I was upset that it cost $25.00 to enter a weak car show that it was. I made a trip down south to the Imperial car show and paid only $10.00. That show had more cars then this one. I cant believe LG Production would allow cars or trucks enter the car show that was just primer and with stock wheels. I don't go to car shows to see car I can see for free in the Walmart parking lots. I know I will not be going to anymore shows put on by LG Productions. I should of went to the car show in Delano.
> *


ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER OF LG'S. LOL WELCOME TO THE CROWD!
:roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 6 2009, 09:49 PM~15000323
> *ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER OF LG'S. LOL WELCOME TO THE CROWD!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy: i seen u in lemoore :uh:


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS TO BROWN PERSUASION STOCKTON 2ND PLACE MILD 40'S
AND 1ST PLACE MILD 60'S WITH BEST OF 60'S AWARD WITH CASH.
CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP LOWRIDIN SINCE 1976.


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72SJV_@Sep 6 2009, 10:32 PM~15001079
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO BROWN PERSUASION STOCKTON 2ND PLACE MILD 40'S
> AND 1ST PLACE MILD 60'S WITH BEST OF 60'S AWARD WITH CASH.
> CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP LOWRIDIN SINCE 1976.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2009, 11:23 PM~15001033
> *:0  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: i seen u in lemoore :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Sep 7 2009, 11:06 AM~15003551
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pics??


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos! Post more!


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

City Cruisers Represented!!!

1st - semi-mild minitruck
3rd - mild bike
1st - 40's car
2nd - best bomb
2nd - mild car
2nd - full car
1st - 40's truck


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Now That was a GREAT SHOW. It was worth every dollar and every hour of the day. Way to put on a show LG.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Was a good show had a great time and the weather was nice.............


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin: nice pics


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I had a good time at the show and the weather was great!nice pics!! Just makes me wants more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Sep 7 2009, 10:32 PM~15010227
> *I had a good time at the show and the weather was great!nice pics!! Just makes me wants more!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 PM~15011009
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great pics!!!! keep em comin'!


----------



## TALON (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken


----------



## TALON (Oct 5, 2008)

Ken


----------



## TALON (Oct 5, 2008)

My Son Tyler










Awesome show... Great cars, and Great people.

Ken


----------



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

TO ALL YOU " KNIT PICKERS " ( BY THE WAY ) THE WORD IS DERIVED FROM 

GRANDMOTHERS WHO HAVE PLENTY OF TIME ON THEIR HANDS TO " KNIT " ( YOU KNOW NEEDLE 

AND COLOR TREAD ON CLOTH. THE THREE PRIMERED VEHICLES BELONGED TO MEMBERS OF 

CLUBS THAT WERE SHOWING AND WANTED TO PARTICIPATE WITH THE GROUPS. THEY WERE 

TOLD WE DIDN'T HAVE AND NEVER DID HAVE A CLASS FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BUT IF THE 

RIDES WERE COMPLETE AND READY FOR PAINT AND IF THREE SHOWED UP I WOULD MAKE A CLASS. 

3 DID - THEY WERE NOT JUDGED BECAUSE I , AND I EXCEPT THE BLAME DID NOT INFORM MY 

JUDGES, SO EACH WAS GIVEN AN APOLOGY AND TROPHY........HOPE YOU " KNIT PICKERS "

CAN FORGET MY "MORTAL SIN " IN YOUR EYES FOR ALLOWING THESE 3 INDIVIDUALS TO HAVE A

GOOD TIME WITH THEIR FRIENDS......BUT PICTURES SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS AND THESE

ARE JUST A FEW....MORE TO COME. SOME PEOPLE YOU JUST CAN NOT PLEASE, " PLAYER HATERS "

AND MOST AREN'T EVEN ON THE PLAYING FIELD !!

ON A POSITIVE NOTE, I WANT TO THANK ALL THE VETERANO CLUBS, THE NEW CLUBS AND ALL

THE INDIVIDUALS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT . BECAUSE OF YOU, L G PROD. WILL CONTINUE

TO TRY AND GIVE YOU GUYS A TOP SHOW TO DISPLAY, SHOW OFF YOUR CREATIONS AND 

COMPETE IN YOUR CLASS ! GRACIAS Y NO MAS EL LARRY


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

looks like it was a good show! wish i could have made it, i was out of town!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

GREAT CAR SHOW, WEATHER, CONCERT AND TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WORTH EVERY DIME :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD JOB L.G.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT DUB SHOW....


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

NICE SHOW L.G. !


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM THIS PAST SUNDAY.........


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are a few i took. 

Daves KuttLow Conspiracy


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)

Sergios 63 drop

Johns clean 60


----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## FLIPXICAN (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*NICE PICTURES AND LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 9 2009, 05:37 PM~15030690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*THE GAME*


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 8 2009, 04:52 PM~15017961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

*DO UR THANG......* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 10 2009, 09:20 PM~15045894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NEW FRIENDS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!*
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice pics...Homie...."Daddysgirl"...wuz looking good.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Sep 11 2009, 03:40 PM~15053866
> *Nice pics...Homie...."Daddysgirl"...wuz looking good.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_THANKS BRO_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 11 2009, 05:30 PM~15054939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_WUT UP LINDSEY_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 11 2009, 05:30 PM~15054939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_WUT UP LINDSAY_


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 10 2009, 09:58 PM~15045465
> *THE GAME
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT CHRIS IN THE FRONT ROW TAPEING HIS IDLE ALL WET :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Sep 11 2009, 09:57 AM~15050224
> *ROLLERZ ONLY. CENTRAL CALI AND BAY AREA WORLD WIDE BROTHERS          *


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD OUT IN LEMOORE....DADDY'S GIRL....NEW FRIENDS....BROWN SOCIETY....ETC......559 LOOKING GOOD! MUCH LOVE FROM THE CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 11 2009, 05:52 PM~15055140
> *LETS DO THIS DADDY'S GIRL.....</span>
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:49 PM~15082804
> *EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD OUT IN LEMOORE....DADDY'S GIRL....NEW FRIENDS....BROWN SOCIETY....ETC......559 LOOKING GOOD! MUCH LOVE FROM THE CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ
> *


<span style=\'colorrange\'> NEW FRIENDS 4 LIFE!!!!![/b]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:49 PM~15082804
> *EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD OUT IN LEMOORE....DADDY'S GIRL....NEW FRIENDS....BROWN SOCIETY....ETC......559 LOOKING GOOD! MUCH LOVE FROM THE CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:49 PM~15082804
> *EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD OUT IN LEMOORE....DADDY'S GIRL....NEW FRIENDS....BROWN SOCIETY....ETC......559 LOOKING GOOD! MUCH LOVE FROM THE CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ
> *


*MUCH LOVE TO THE CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ AND ALL DA 559 RIDERS*


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Sep 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15083190
> *LETS DO THIS DADDY'S GIRL.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


         :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Sep 14 2009, 07:39 PM~15081642
> *TWO WORDS  NEW FRIENDS putting it down in da 559 n 805 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS -WHAT UP TONLOCZTER  . GOOD TALKN WITH YOU HOMIE. TIME FLIES FOR SURE. WHAT UP JOHNNY VTOWN?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------

